# 2/3-2/4/22 Storm - Will it Deliver Bigly?



## NYDB (Jan 31, 2022)

Jesus some of the totals bandied about are season changing.  I'd be happy with a foot+ but reports are for 20+inches.  I've heard whispers of 2+ feet

Not much wind forecasted either so everyone gets to play.    Looks to hit all of ski country as well


----------



## JimG. (Jan 31, 2022)

I cringe every time someone posts a forecast.


----------



## abc (Jan 31, 2022)

No way to tell if past forecast paid out. I guess I lost interest in seeing more forecast any more.

Seem I'm not alone...


----------



## NYDB (Jan 31, 2022)

If it brightens your spirits , the euro model looks ugly as hell.


----------



## NYDB (Jan 31, 2022)

JimG. said:


> I cringe every time someone posts a forecast.


Just delete the entire "Northeast Weather Forum'' then.    What is the fucking point of this place anyway?


I guess it is better posted in the sugarbush thread.


----------



## abc (Jan 31, 2022)

NY DirtBag said:


> Just delete the entire "Northeast Weather Forum'' then. What is the fucking point of this place anyway?


Let's face it. You started how many storm threads this season? How many posts each thread attracted? Perhaps you can divide the replies by number of inches the mountains received to gauge interest?

You've been here long enough to remember. The weather sub-forum came into existence back in the days when we had a real forecaster participating. He would give advices on specific mountains, nailed the start and end of the snowfall to either morning or afternoon, plus how much the surrounding highways get.... so you know not only how much snow, but also whether you can get to it, and whether the lifts will spin. That was worth having the weather sub-forum.

(It was also a lot of fun to have the weekly "weather speculation" thread, guessing where the next storm will hit, which mountain will have the best condition etc. )

Since his departure, there's not much going on in the weather front (punt intended). A few rehashing of the model runs. That's about it. 

In the mean time, weather forecast for the general public had gotten more transparent and specific. Most people can now just look at the generic forecast and easily infer from it what's likely to happen on the slopes.

Really, the weather sub-forum had outlived its usefulness. Not for the once a month thread that has but 5-6 replies, which probably gets better visibility in the general forum anyway. 

To be blunt, there's no more "fucking point" to have that forum any more! I vote to ax it. And just post weather speculation threads with the rest of the threads. 

P.S.
Back in the day the weather forum got split out, we had a whole lot more threads going on in the generic forum. Like several new threads a day! Those days are gone. Now we'd be lucky to have 5 new threads in a WEEK! With so few new threads, there's really no "fucking point" to have any sub-forums any more!


----------



## JimG. (Jan 31, 2022)

NY DirtBag said:


> Just delete the entire "Northeast Weather Forum'' then.    What is the fucking point of this place anyway?
> 
> 
> I guess it is better posted in the sugarbush thread.


Whoa! Guess I hit a hot button. Really just joking big guy.

The weather hasn't been ideal so far in the east. Reverse psychology prompts me to hope for everyone to ignore the weather I guess.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 31, 2022)

I for one enjoy seeing these forecasts, getting excited and then depressed when they don’t come to fruition. As for the weatherman comment maybe we should crowdfund some exclusive weather content from Skiology Matt


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 31, 2022)

It is a bit strange how weather threads get almost no activity


----------



## abc (Feb 1, 2022)

deadheadskier said:


> It is a bit strange how weather threads get almost no activity


Because it’s in its own sub-forum and not always visible unless you know where to look for it.


----------



## Los (Feb 1, 2022)

abc said:


> Let's face it. You started how many storm threads this season? How many posts each thread attracted? Perhaps you can divide the replies by number of inches the mountains received to gauge interest?
> 
> You've been here long enough to remember. The weather sub-forum came into existence back in the days when we had a real forecaster participating. He would give advices on specific mountains, nailed the start and end of the snowfall to either morning or afternoon, plus how much the surrounding highways get.... so you know not only how much snow, but also whether you can get to it, and whether the lifts will spin. That was worth having the weather sub-forum.
> 
> ...


Whoa - calm down. How could you possibly be so triggered by something so utterly inconsequential? No reason in the world to be such a dick to the OP. 

Having said that, I agree an ongoing “weather speculation” thread is a great idea to replace the weather forum.


----------



## NYDB (Feb 1, 2022)

No love for the south from NWS


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Feb 1, 2022)

abc said:


> Because it’s in its own sub-forum and not always visible unless you know where to look for it.


Don't have to look for anything if you use the little lightning bolt thingy!
View attachment 52965

Edit. And Bertucci's sucks


----------



## ThatGuy (Feb 1, 2022)

NY DirtBag said:


> No love for the south from NWS
> 
> View attachment 52963


Probably going to Stowe for Thursday and Friday, seems like a safer bet. Hopefully Magic doesn’t get alot of rain before it transitions to snow, some of the natural trails can’t afford to lose much cover.


----------



## NYDB (Feb 1, 2022)

Quite a line in So VT.  Hopefully that continues to go south a bit.  Might have to drive to Pico/K friday morning if there is too much rain/mix/snizzle down in the Golden Triangle.  12" + in the higher summits.


----------



## NYDB (Feb 1, 2022)

Los said:


> Whoa - calm down. How could you possibly be so triggered by something so utterly inconsequential? No reason in the world to be such a dick to the OP.
> 
> Having said that, I agree an ongoing “weather speculation” thread is a great idea to replace the weather forum.


Its ok.  That person has some sort of mental issue / personality disorder.  You can just skip her posts.


----------



## abc (Feb 1, 2022)

Los said:


> Whoa - calm down. How could you possibly be so triggered by something so utterly inconsequential? No reason in the world to be such a dick to the OP.
> 
> Having said that, *I agree an ongoing “weather speculation” thread is a great idea to replace the weather forum*.





NY DirtBag said:


> Its ok.  That person has some sort of mental issue / personality disorder.  You can just skip her posts.


What a sissy! He agrees with the suggestion of someone who "has mental issue / personality disorder"!

Bet he wish he had "ignore her posts". Or at least pretend he didn't read it, rather than agreeing with any part of it!


----------



## JimG. (Feb 2, 2022)

I'll be at K Thurs Fri


----------



## 180 (Feb 2, 2022)

JimG. said:


> I'll be at K Thurs Fri


look for me...


----------



## abc (Feb 8, 2022)

I come back to say "I told you so"!  

Compare to that one and only storm thread in the main forum (in case it isn't obvious https://forums.alpinezone.com/threa...xed-in-little-sleet-ice-line-possible.143566/ ).

It has a hideous title. But it got how many? 98 replies and 4,000 views! People were actually talking about the weather and where to take advantage of it!!!

This one? 18 replies and 599 views (and that's including the ones talking about why we should junk this forum!!)

If this isn't the evidence we don't need no stinking weather specific forum, I don't know what is!!!

That's coming from "someone who had some sort of mental issue / personality disorder". Best disregard it and continue doing the same that has long stopped working...


----------

